# Exodus.io crypto wallet?



## i-bsd (Sep 20, 2018)

Tried to get Exodus (Linux) compiled but no luck.

Anyone managed this or see possibility for a port? Electrum works fine for BTC but no options for ETH yet.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2020)

i-bsd said:


> Tried to get Exodus (Linux) compiled but no luck.


There is no  source code, so there's nothing to  compile. It's distributed in _binary_ only.


----------

